# First Time Smoker



## Roadblock (Jan 3, 2020)

My girlfriend bought me a new smoker for Christmas. It's a Dyna-Glo Vertical Offset charcoal model. It'll be a steep learning curve with me having zero experience, but I'm doing a lot of reading on here to prepare.


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 3, 2020)

Roadblock,
Welcome! Nice score!  Start with something cheep like chicken, dig through the site for recipes and how to's, document everything...take pictures to share with us.
Teddy


----------



## Roadblock (Jan 3, 2020)

It's funny, I was thinking chicken as well. I seasoned it but wanted to add a diverter plate on the bottom and some red silicone between the 2 sections. I have a door seal coming on Tuesday too. :)


----------



## Chickenwings (Jan 3, 2020)

Howdy RB and welcome - I'm new too and on my Kamado (last two months) I've now done burgers, chicken, ribs, and pizza.  Last night I did a 'poor man's brisket' (I don't know about you but for me that's grail stuff) - I smoked a chuck roast yesterday and according to SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) it turned out great and it was EASY but with enough complexity you'll feel good about it.  Give it a try.
Some shots from last night


----------



## kruizer (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## negolien (Jan 3, 2020)

Roadblock said:


> It's funny, I was thinking chicken as well. I seasoned it but wanted to add a diverter plate on the bottom and some red silicone between the 2 sections. I have a door seal coming on Tuesday too. :)



Could you explain the diverter plate please?


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2020)

Roadblock said:


> It's funny, I was thinking chicken as well. I seasoned it but wanted to add a diverter plate on the bottom and some red silicone between the 2 sections. I have a door seal coming on Tuesday too. :)


Welcome from Ohio!! Sounds like you’ve already done some research on tuning that smoker up. For a first cook my go to recommendation is always pork butt for pulled pork. Close to indestructible and delcious results. Many threads here on it. I’d also be happy to give you the basics if you need advice on that.


----------



## DaMeat88 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey, I am new to smoking as well. Your post has me wanting to get a girlfriend if it nets me a smoker like that. My wife just got me an eletric one.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 3, 2020)

Chickenwings said:


> Howdy RB and welcome - I'm new too and on my Kamado (last two months) I've now done burgers, chicken, ribs, and pizza.  Last night I did a 'poor man's brisket' (I don't know about you but for me that's grail stuff) - I smoked a chuck roast yesterday and according to SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) it turned out great and it was EASY but with enough complexity you'll feel good about it.  Give it a try.
> Some shots from last night



That is one of the best chuck roasts I have ever seen. Points for sure!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome from East TN. I second 

 jcam222
 on the pork butt for the first smoke...its cheap, easy, and hard to mess up. Chicken is great too though if you are looking for a shorter smoke. Look forward to seeing your new rig in action!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome Roadblock!!
Good to have you with us!

You Too, 

 negolien
!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
I always tell folks to start with a whole chicken or chicken parts. 
It's a quick smoke & it's inexpensive.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> I always tell folks to start with a whole chicken or chicken parts.
> It's a quick smoke & it's inexpensive.
> Al




Are any of those Flamingos left in your Back Yard??  

Bear


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.  

I cut my teeth on a Dyna-Glo vertical offset.  It turned out some great Q  but needed constant tending so I upgraded.

Hopefully that Dyna-Glo gets you rolling so you can upgrade as you learn.

JC


----------



## Roadblock (Jan 3, 2020)

Right now my smoker will put heat out on one side, rise up, then fill the box. Hopefully. The plate moves the heat out a bit before it rises up in the hopes that it will better distribute heat in the cooking area.


----------



## negolien (Jan 3, 2020)

ty


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 3, 2020)

Roadblock said:


> Right now my smoker will put heat out on one side, rise up, then fill the box. Hopefully. The plate moves the heat out a bit before it rises up in the hopes that it will better distribute heat in the cooking area.



That diverter will help quite a bit.  I had one in my unit.  I also, attached a welding blanket around the outside to conserve fuel and help with cold weather cooks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Are any of those Flamingos left in your Back Yard??
> 
> Bear


 Ha Ha!!
They are Sand hill cranes, & unfortunately they are a protected species in FL. But other states allow hunting them. I bet they are good eating!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I bet they are good eating!


I have hunted and  eaten crane many years ago. It seemed to be very dry. We did it as a roast and also tried it in a crock pot. Did not try injecting which may certainly help. We started making strip jerky out of it. That was very good.


----------



## Roadblock (Jan 4, 2020)

First smoke done. Maple chickens.


----------



## Chickenwings (Jan 4, 2020)

Great work, they look grand!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2020)

Roadblock said:


> First smoke done. Maple chickens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That Chicken Looks Awesome!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Roadblock (Jan 5, 2020)

Pork loin done. Took 4 hours with a 1hr stall but turned out amazing.


----------

